
Prevents you from committing secrets and credentials into Git repositories - febin
https://github.com/awslabs/git-secrets
======
Dunedan
Check out [http://pre-commit.com/](http://pre-commit.com/) with its "detect-
aws-credentials"-hook, if you are serious about finding AWS credentials
configured for AWS CLI/boto/etc. in your code. "git-secrets" will only check
"./aws/credentials" for configured AWS credentials and not all other locations
(different files, environment variables) where such credentials might be
configured.

